# Kugan interview with Barry Hearn about Box Nation/Matchroom etc



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Love how calm he is when hes destroying Franks financial figures. So different from Warren when he was ready to explode the other day..

If Frank Warren is gonna drive me out of anything its cos ive given him a job as a chauffeur. :yep


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Apologies spelt the thread title wrong..


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Barry's 100% right about Quigg who imo is a huge talent.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Apart from the occasional vulgar display of ego its pretty difficult to argue with the calmness and common sense he speaks with here. A lot of the lines Warren is running with in this "feud" don't make a lot of sense. The classic one is about having boxing as a sole interest as if that is a great advantage or makes you more likely to be successful. It is abundantly obvious that ain't the case, the greater revenues you have access to the more risk you're going to be able to take in negotations, the greater bargaining power you have because you're not a slave to pursuing a particular line of business because you're under pressure financially, and boxing is a sport where its very difficult to play it safe all the time.

Eddie Hearn is in a ridiculously enviable position as a boxing promoter with the resources and broadcaster he has at his disposal, and its very, very difficult to ever match that when you've got a platform that is only going to be accessed by a hardcore crossection which is miniscule. You're running uphill into the wind all the time in this situation. 

I just hope they all pipe down and get on with the job at hand, the ego at work doesn't reflect that well on any of them.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Apart from the occasional vulgar display of ego its pretty difficult to argue with the calmness and common sense he speaks with here. A lot of the lines Warren is running with in this "feud" don't make a lot of sense. The classic one is about having boxing as a sole interest as if that is a great advantage or makes you more likely to be successful. It is abundantly obvious that ain't the case, the greater revenues you have access to the more risk you're going to be able to take in negotations, the greater bargaining power you have because you're not a slave to pursuing a particular line of business because you're under pressure financially, and boxing is a sport where its very difficult to play it safe all the time.
> 
> Eddie Hearn is in a ridiculously enviable position as a boxing promoter with the resources and broadcaster he has at his disposal, and its very, very difficult to ever match that when you've got a platform that is only going to be accessed by a hardcore crossection which is miniscule. You're running uphill into the wind all the time in this situation.
> 
> I just hope they all pipe down and get on with the job at hand, the ego at work doesn't reflect that well on any of them.


Great post.. Echoes my thoughts...


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Kugan so desperate to get the interviews now, he sounds absolutely shattered here. 

Doing it for the fans and for free aswell!

What a warrior!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Kugan so desperate to get the interviews now, he sounds absolutely shattered here.
> 
> Doing it for the fans and for free aswell!
> 
> What a warrior!


He's not doing it for free.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Haven't seen the video yet but read that barry says he wouldnt let any matchroom fighters fight on boxnation? And eddie hearn has the exact opposite view


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Love how calm he is when hes destroying Franks financial figures. So different from Warren when he was ready to explode the other day..
> 
> If Frank Warren is gonna drive me out of anything its cos ive given him a job as a chauffeur. :yep


Watching it on my phone and came on to see if their was a chat about it, at exactly that point!! Love the soap opera shit between the Hearns and Warrens tbh.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Haven't seen the video yet but read that barry says he wouldnt let any matchroom fighters fight on boxnation? And eddie hearn has the exact opposite view


Not quite. He says he would never let Carl Froch or any of the biggest fights happen on boxnation. He said even if £20m purse on the table. I think hes open to Matchroom fighters fighting on undercards etc such as Groves did recently in germany..


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Epic from Bazza!!!!

_"I heard somewhere Frank Warren saying that he drove me out of Business in Boxing. Well, technically not quite correct because I have always done boxing, sometimes I have done as few as 12 shows a year, sometimes I have done 40. But I have been in boxing every year for the last 25 years.* If Frank Warren was going to drive me out of anything, it's gonna be because I have given him a job as a chauffeur.* He is not capable of driving me out, and this is probably quite gaulling to him because I am protected by all my other interests, I am not reliant just on Boxing. Boxing is a diffucult business to be reliant on, as Frank Maloney, Ricky Hatton, Barry McGuigan & Frank Warren have already found out. *I think really inside there head, they'd all love to be Barry Hearn.*"_


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Bazza is being proper smug re fish eyes, offering a chat if it gets too much, suggesting a holiday e.t.c. hahaha (about 35 minutes in).


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl

Good interview, Barry tore Frank a new one there.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Haven't seen the video yet but read that barry says he wouldnt let any matchroom fighters fight on boxnation? And eddie hearn has the exact opposite view


He said he wouldn't let any of the well known fighters on there, said fighters further down the pecking order like Ryder can go on there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

The whole "I let my fighters go on Sky shows" from Frank is a load of bollocks. Take away purse bids and going to the states, I cannot remember a time a Frank Warren fighter has been on another promoters show in a marquee fight since I followed boxing. He accepted the Gavin Rees vs John Murray fight coming off a loss and a year out of the ring and that fight didn't even happen. Thats it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

*In response to Warrens last video.*

_"Yeh I saw the videos. My first thought was 'Frank get a life'. He looked really stressed and I don't wish that on anybody. Just calm down Frank. It's not a personal issue, let's try and get your facts straight, I have built a major sporting company over the past 30 years, I never bailed out of boxing, I have always done Boxing shows, sometimes I have been bigger than him, sometimes he has been bigger than me. That's life I am relaxed and chilled about it. It's a horrible thing to say, but he is really not in the same league as me. I am not being bitter or nasty I am just trying to be factual. Boxing is a cycable business it goes up and it goes down. There's good times and there bad times and we have both been through and through. We have both been through good times and we have both been through bad times. I genuinely enjoy Frank's company. I would have a meal with him in the old days, a glass of wine and we would have some fun. But he is under allot of pressure, he looks extremely stressed. I would say to him go and have a holiday mate, go and get your feet up on a beach somewhere and relax you aint gonna beat this kid anyway. Do your best, enjoy your job. You seem to have a lovely wife and family, just get on with life. Don't do all this bitter ranting stuff, I mean I was concerned for his health. Just calm down baby because we are not here forever, and in the meantime if he needs any advice, he can always phone me up and I will have chat with him."_


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

*Barry Hearn interview with ifilm London*

45 minutes long


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Everything Hearn says seems like it's meant to wind Warren up :lol:

"If Frank Warren is going to drive me out of anything, it's gonna be because I've given him a job as a chauffeur" :rofl


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He said he wouldn't let any of the well known fighters on there, said fighters further down the pecking order like Ryder can go on there.


So that's BJS/Ryder on BN then


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm surprised he's managed to have time to give a interview, he's normally to busy trying to sue West Ham. :fire


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Barry Hearn is the man!!. I love the relaxed attitude he's loving life and is calm and collected and using his years of knowledge and wisdom to deal with such conflicts.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

bit too smarmy for me hearn

i prefer warrens wild eyed rants waving about scraps of paper


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:think The video has been made private.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

Roe said:


> :think The video has been made private.


haha franks no win no fee lawyers patrolling youtube now


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Video is private?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

malt vinegar said:


> haha franks no win no fee lawyers patrolling youtube now


:deal


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The video has been removed. Warren must have got his legal people onto it who have demanded it be taken down. Frank "The Writ" Warren strikes again.


----------



## gasman (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Epic from Bazza!!!!
> 
> _"I heard somewhere Frank Warren saying that he drove me out of Business in Boxing. Well, technically not quite correct because I have always done boxing, sometimes I have done as few as 12 shows a year, sometimes I have done 40. But I have been in boxing every year for the last 25 years.* If Frank Warren was going to drive me out of anything, it's gonna be because I have given him a job as a chauffeur.* He is not capable of driving me out, and this is probably quite gaulling to him because I am protected by all my other interests, I am not reliant just on Boxing. Boxing is a diffucult business to be reliant on, as Frank Maloney, Ricky Hatton, Barry McGuigan & Frank Warren have already found out. *I think really inside there head, they'd all love to be Barry Hearn.*"_


That line that Bazza said about 'inside there head, theyd all love to be Barry Hearn' was class, I laughed hard when I heard it and even replayed it again. He is right, they would all love to be in his position. Barry Hearn showed a lot of class and experience in how he dealt with everything, especially Wazza's interview the other day, where he came across as a super stressed and very bitter. Good on you Bazza!


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> The whole "I let my fighters go on Sky shows" from Frank is a load of bollocks. Take away purse bids and going to the states, I cannot remember a time a Frank Warren fighter has been on another promoters show in a marquee fight since I followed boxing. He accepted the Gavin Rees vs John Murray fight coming off a loss and a year out of the ring and that fight didn't even happen. Thats it.





PaulieMc said:


> The video has been removed. Warren must have got his legal people onto it who have demanded it be taken down. Frank "The Writ" Warren strikes again.


I expect Fish Eyes took umbrage at Barry saying he could be his chauffeur.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

I wouldn't trust Barry Hearn to hold my horse..... he's a completely slippery cunt, cast from exactly the same mold as Warren


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Well actually Rob they do do it for free, we dont pay for the videos (yet!)

...and the fact that you are typing up litterally everything he said that turned you on. Then. :-(

"The Hearn's are real men" :hey

Did that give you a stiffy?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

So Warren can get personal and attack Eddie/Barry but no one is allowed their say on him, im glad i watched this video before it was taken down it was a classic.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

icemax said:


> I wouldn't trust Barry Hearn to hold my horse..... he's a completely slippery cunt, cast from exactly the same mold as Warren


this - but i havnt got a horse


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Stop jumping the gun folks, you face being sued by Frank. You don't know the truth, none of us do. If it comes out and it was indeed Frank, then fair enough, talk about it by all means! 

- Innocent until proven guilty!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Frank is well within his rights if it is the case. He can take up against iFilm. Kugan is a right shit stirring shitbag. Ask the opposition what they thought of the Warren video by all means. But when you start going into detail and trying to get a reaction, it becomes sad and pathetic. He asked Barry what he thought and that should of been the end of it, but no, Kugan ever the desperate wannabe journalist, asked more and more questions: "What did you think when he said this, and that, and this?"

If I was Frank I'd ban iFilm from future press conferences and shows. He is obviously a Matchroom worm and a little shit stirrer with an agenda, pitting promoters against each other with his little girl playground "she said, he said" shit, just to get views and reaction on social media.

iFilm have a duty to be down the middle, they have to keep everyone onside if they want to get the content and footage they want. But it looks like, to me anyway: "Lets all point and laugh at Frank Warren and get him looking has awkward as possible on film, while we toast and joke with our best friends at Matchroom."

They've abused the teeny weeny little bit of power they have! Go away iFilmMatchroom! They were alright at one time and did great for the fans, but now I actually think they are doing more harm than good and have gotten in to deep.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

TBF in a 45 minute long interview there was bound to be at least one thing said that Frank could disprove. The level of 'smugness' was a bit crass IMO. Brits love an underdog, no one likes it when the guy on top brags and becomes arrogant. I don't think he came across well there at all really, he's obviously happy to be in the position they are (rightly so) but no one likes a show off.

Has he responded to Frank's comments RE: Jackson vs Graham fight where he bypassed medical advice to stage the fight? So Purdy wasn't in the sauna now?


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Frank is well within his rights if it is the case. He can take up against iFilm. Kugan is a right shit stirring shitbag. Ask the opposition what they thought of the Warren video by all means. But when you start going into detail and trying to get a reaction, it becomes sad and pathetic. He asked Barry what he thought and that should of been the end of it, but no, Kugan ever the desperate wannabe journalist, asked more and more questions: "What did you think when he said this, and that, and this?"
> 
> If I was Frank I'd ban iFilm from future press conferences and shows. He is obviously a Matchroom worm and a little shit stirrer with an agenda, pitting promoters against each other with his little girl playground "she said, he said" shit, just to get views and reaction on social media.
> 
> ...


Kugan Cassius is just a curious hardcore fan of boxing like us, i would probably ask Barry Hearn the same questions to. But..? its clear to me that Kugan Cassius is a MatchRoom drone, i have told him this before. Its life..? you have your favourites and your least favourites......Kugan Cassius loves Eddie Hearn.

I don't agree with what Barry Hearn said about Boxnation.....

Boxnation is still growing, it's probably the biggest gamble Frank Warren has made in his whole career.

And the odds are still being played out!

This competition and soap opera is fun to watch.

I am gunning for Warren Promotions, and for boxing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Well actually Rob they do do it for free, we dont pay for the videos (yet!)
> 
> ...and the fact that you are typing up litterally everything he said that turned you on. Then. :-(
> 
> ...


Go away Craney!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Getting videos taken down is the first step. Hearns or any other promoter wont be able to mention Warren by name anymore like back in the day on ESB.

People bang on about them being exactly the same, but this is a big difference between them.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Frank is well within his rights if it is the case. He can take up against iFilm. Kugan is a right shit stirring shitbag. Ask the opposition what they thought of the Warren video by all means. But when you start going into detail and trying to get a reaction, it becomes sad and pathetic. He asked Barry what he thought and that should of been the end of it, but no, Kugan ever the desperate wannabe journalist, asked more and more questions: "What did you think when he said this, and that, and this?"
> 
> If I was Frank I'd ban iFilm from future press conferences and shows. He is obviously a Matchroom worm and a little shit stirrer with an agenda, pitting promoters against each other with his little girl playground "she said, he said" shit, just to get views and reaction on social media.
> 
> ...


I disagree with everything you just said, he gives Eddie a much harder time in interviews then Frank and other promoters. He tries to stay in the middle the whole time, even when Eddie fly's him to America you don't hear him giving Eddie any bias treatment or bum lick him.

edit: this is craney? never mind just a troll


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

people don't realise these fuckers are all the same, dodgy promoters - they all have Bentleys/phantoms etc they don't give a fuck about you but people act on here like eddie / frank know them personally -- its all about ££££ any way possible. frank does it his way the hearns do it the modern way with more smooth talking


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> I disagree with everything you just said, he gives Eddie a much harder time in interviews then Frank and other promoters. He tries to stay in the middle the whole time,* even when Eddie fly's him to America you don't hear him giving Eddie any bias treatment or bum lick him.*


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> I disagree with everything you just said, he gives Eddie a much harder time in interviews then Frank and other promoters. He tries to stay in the middle the whole time, even when Eddie fly's him to America you don't hear him giving Eddie any bias treatment or bum lick him.
> 
> edit: this is craney? never mind just a troll


:lol:

Gives Eddie a harder time? :bart

Eddie WANTS THEM THERE!!! Be it on the train, in a car, on the toilet. Eddie wants the opportunity to shine.

What a load of shit and your calling other people trolls?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

"I interviewed Frank Warren on the toilet taking a shit the other day and he said he did a bigger barry than you! What do you think of that Barry?"


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


>


Watch the interviews where Eddie tries to make Kugan say he is his fave promoter and looks after him best.



- DC - said:


> :lol:
> 
> Gives Eddie a harder time? :bart
> 
> ...


Do you actually watch his videos with Frank, he pussy foots around him and never asks the kind of questions he asks Eddie.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Frank is well within his rights if it is the case. He can take up against iFilm. Kugan is a right shit stirring shitbag. Ask the opposition what they thought of the Warren video by all means. But when you start going into detail and trying to get a reaction, it becomes sad and pathetic. He asked Barry what he thought and that should of been the end of it, but no, Kugan ever the desperate wannabe journalist, asked more and more questions: "What did you think when he said this, and that, and this?"
> 
> If I was Frank I'd ban iFilm from future press conferences and shows. He is obviously a Matchroom worm and a little shit stirrer with an agenda, pitting promoters against each other with his little girl playground "she said, he said" shit, just to get views and reaction on social media.
> 
> ...


Not sure about that, have you seen the vid recently where one of matchrooms staff has a go at Kugan for showing favouritism to Eddies rivals. Thought Kugi handled it brilliantly as he did when all the posh boys were ganging up on him on the train.

Kugan asks the questions we want answered, this seems to rankle both sides a little which by definition is top journalism - a little unorthodox at times but Kugan and ifilm are doing a great service to us fight fans.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

The video hasn't been taken down


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

To be fair to Kugan he does ask Eddie more probing questions, you only have to watch the interviews to see that.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Marlow said:


> To be fair to Kugan he does ask Eddie more probing questions, you only have to watch the interviews to see that.


Of course he does i don't know why i got a slating for saying that lol


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Kugan asks Eddie the questions Eddie wants to be asked anyway. It makes his image look great on social media. 99% of his answers are ready prepared, you can tell.

Open your fucking eyes you fannys!

Matchroom is no different from Frank. They are all a bunch of slimey scumbags.

iFilm's goal when interviewing Frank is to get a reaction, get him red faced and looking awkward. While they live it up with Matchroom and take the piss behind the scenes.

iFilm have bitten the hand that feeds them here. They've taken the biscuit (digestive?) and if Frank has taken action, then fair play to Frank. Shit stirring cunts! Give them an inch they take a mile! Don't give them what they want Frank!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Kugan asks Eddie weak questions and acts pally with him "KUGAN IS JUST A MATCHROOM TOY BOY WHO BUM LICKS EDDIE"

Kugan asks Eddie more probing questions and puts it on him sometimes "EDDIE WANTS TO BE ASKED THESE QUESTIONS ITS ALL PLANNED"

You can't win :verysad


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Eddie Hearn has got all angles covered. Its new age. Fail to prepare, prepare to fail. You'd have to be a complete and utter zombie to think in this day and age this shit doesnt go on. Its all about image and PR! Why would you leave yourself open or slip up?

In my opinion if Frank can take down iFilm, he'll take down a lot of what Eddie is about with it. Without iFilm Eddie would just be another promoter. A Mick Hennessey or a Frank Maloney. iFilm have been crucial to Eddie's stardom and rapid growth as a promoter. Its the truth.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Eddie Hearn has got all angles covered. Its new age. Fail to prepare, prepare to fail. You'd have to be a complete and utter zombie to think in this day and age this shit doesnt go on. Its all about image and PR! Why would you leave yourself open or slip up?
> 
> In my opinion if Frank can take down iFilm, he'll take down a lot of what Eddie is about with it. Without iFilm Eddie would just be another promoter. A Mick Hennessey or a Frank Maloney. iFilm have been crucial to Eddie's stardom and rapid growth as a promoter. Its the truth.


The use of the word zombie confirms you are that tedious dullard craney.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

'take down ifilm' ?? what you on about craney

I never saw the interview , did barry mention anything as fact etc ?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> 'take down ifilm' ?? what you on about craney
> 
> I never saw the interview , did barry mention anything as fact etc ?


I'm looking at it from Frank's point of view, if he takes down iFilm, he takes down a chunk of Eddie Hearn with it.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Marlow said:


> The use of the word zombie confirms you are that tedious dullard craney.


Can nobody else use it then?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Can nobody else use it then?


It's your posting style as well, it's obvious to anyone who used esb.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Marlow said:


> It's your posting style as well, it's obvious to anyone who used esb.


I dont like that twerp as much as you, but he offered a lot to ESB in terms of character. There is no denying that. It was a boring forum at the best of times, but at least he brought some individuality to the forum unlike a lot of others. Sooner or later they'll all jump ship though, its sinking and has been for a while. But if you ask me, I'd rather have them here because they add something to the forum.

Better than having a bunch of cunts like yourself all singing of the same hymn sheet and washing one anothers back.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> I dont like that twerp as much as you, but he offered a lot to ESB in terms of character. There is no denying that. It was a boring forum at the best of times, but at least he brought some individuality to the forum unlike a lot of others. Sooner or later they'll all jump ship though, its sinking and has been for a while. But if you ask me, I'd rather have them here because they add something to the forum.
> 
> Better than having a bunch of cunts like yourself all singing of the same hymn sheet and washing one anothers back.


Please go away Craney or the gay dating website pics are coming out again.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

says the video is private when i try to play it, help meeeee


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

if everybody comes together and puts Craney on there ignore list he will eventually go away.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Hook! said:


> says the video is private when i try to play it, help meeeee


Frank got it taken down.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Please go away Craney or the gay dating website pics are coming out again.


Don't forget Paulie, Craney's got one or two of you aswell and they are 100% real and you know it. I remember the last time this discussion sprung up on ESB, I remember reading it, you went all quiet like the little boy you are and said he was sad for going on your twitter account which was wide open for everyone to see, which took 1 minute to find.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Is that the case Rob? Dave Coldwell has tweeted Kugan asking why it is now offline.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Frank got it taken down.


How do you know? Show me proof that you know.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Now do fuck off or at least stop filling these pages with your sad rants.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Now do fuck off or at least stop filling these pages with your sad rants.


Oh dear Pauline is mad.

The truth hurts. :happy


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Paulie is 100x the poster you will ever be mate!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Frank got it taken down.


I want to fucking watch it


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Paulie is 100x the poster you will ever be mate!


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

*Kugan Cassius iFILM ‏@KuganCassius 40s*
_Unfortunately we have had to remove our latest video on the channel due to the threat of legal proceedings against us. #boxing_


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> How do you know? Show me proof that you know.


*Kugan Cassius iFILM* ‏@KuganCassius1m
Unfortunately we have had to remove our latest video on the channel due to the threat of legal proceedings against us. #boxing


*Kugan Cassius iFILM* ‏@KuganCassius29s
Myself and James are unable to make any further comment on this, but will do in due course if necessary. Thank you.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Totally laughable. Frank showing his true colours again.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> *Kugan Cassius iFILM ‏@KuganCassius 40s*
> _Unfortunately we have had to remove our latest video on the channel due to the threat of legal proceedings against us. #boxing_


fuck sake. can anyone summarise it into bullet points for me?


----------



## CFC-NORTH-STAND (Jun 3, 2013)

Mr.W strikes again... I didn't even get to see it!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Warren really is a bitter old cunt


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck you Frank. 
Guess I'm just an ''idiot on the forums''


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder if ifilm will now be banned from Warrens press conferences now


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Hook! said:


> fuck sake. can anyone summarise it into bullet points for me?


Basically discussed Warrens various comments throughout recent weeks in a very calm manner. To be honest he totally owned Frank and mugged him off big time but I don't know what he did that could be deemed libelous.

Heres the best two exerts;

_"I heard somewhere Frank Warren saying that he drove me out of Business in Boxing. Well, technically not quite correct because I have always done boxing, sometimes I have done as few as 12 shows a year, sometimes I have done 40. But I have been in boxing every year for the last 25 years. If Frank Warren was going to drive me out of anything, it's gonna be because I have given him a job as a chauffeur. He is not capable of driving me out, and this is probably quite gaulling to him because I am protected by all my other interests, I am not reliant just on Boxing. Boxing is a diffucult business to be reliant on, as Frank Maloney, Ricky Hatton, Barry McGuigan & Frank Warren have already found out. I think really inside there head, they'd all love to be Barry Hearn."_

_"Yeh I saw the videos. My first thought was 'Frank get a life'. He looked really stressed and I don't wish that on anybody. Just calm down Frank. It's not a personal issue, let's try and get your facts straight, I have built a major sporting company over the past 30 years, I never bailed out of boxing, I have always done Boxing shows, sometimes I have been bigger than him, sometimes he has been bigger than me. That's life I am relaxed and chilled about it. It's a horrible thing to say, but he is really not in the same league as me. I am not being bitter or nasty I am just trying to be factual. Boxing is a cycable business it goes up and it goes down. There's good times and there bad times and we have both been through and through. We have both been through good times and we have both been through bad times. I genuinely enjoy Frank's company. I would have a meal with him in the old days, a glass of wine and we would have some fun. But he is under allot of pressure, he looks extremely stressed. I would say to him go and have a holiday mate, go and get your feet up on a beach somewhere and relax you aint gonna beat this kid anyway. Do your best, enjoy your job. You seem to have a lovely wife and family, just get on with life. Don't do all this bitter ranting stuff, I mean I was concerned for his health. Just calm down baby because we are not here forever, and in the meantime if he needs any advice, he can always phone me up and I will have chat with him."_


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

.....


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

*Kugan Cassius iFILM* ‏@*KuganCassius*  3m Myself and James pride our work on credibility, impartiality and honesty. Today we were put in a position which makes US question this.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Basically discussed Warrens various comments throughout recent weeks in a very calm manner. To be honest he totally owned Frank and mugged him off big time but I don't know what he did that could be deemed libelous.
> 
> Heres the best two exerts;
> 
> ...


:rofl
I really want to fucking watch it


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> *Kugan Cassius iFILM ‏@KuganCassius 40s*
> _Unfortunately we have had to remove our latest video on the channel due to the threat of legal proceedings against us. #boxing_


:huh Why would the threat of legal action mean that they would take the film down. If everything on there is true then they've got absolutely nothing to fear.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> Source?...and please don't insult us by saying you can't


Read the last couple of pages or go onto Kugans twitter, Frank got it taken down. Don't try and insult our intelligence and say there is no mention of Frank its blatantly obvious it was him.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Quite pathetic they have got this removed, especially since it was fish eyes rant on video that made barry respond back. i watched all 45 minutes and bar the mentioning of LEGALLY checking the fiancial records of both companies i don't see how the video can be asked to be removed.

it just proves what a massive cunt that lot are.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

icemax said:


> :huh Why would the threat of legal action mean that they would take the film down. If everything on there is true then they've got absolutely nothing to fear.


Its a bit like what used to happen on ESB. The threat of legal action alone will mean businesses like ESB & IFilm will have to do as the bigger company says because its just not worth taking the risk.

IFilm wouldn't be the first small company to get pushed around by a bigger one for absolutely no reason and they won't be the last.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Don't try and insult our intelligence and say there is no mention of Frank its blatantly obvious it was him.


Im not insulting anyone's intelligence, the lack of a name is self evident. I will just restate what I posted above....If everything on the film is true then why take the film down? The threat of legal action is precisely that, a threat....If everything said was true then that threat has no substance at all.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Seriously that old men sounds like a snake. He says everything is good with him and Warren but always had some stiches against Warren in that interview. At least Warren doesnt pretend anything!


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Its a bit like what used to happen on ESB. The threat of legal action alone will mean businesses like ESB & IFilm will have to do as the bigger company says because its just not worth taking the risk.
> 
> IFilm wouldn't be the first small company to get pushed around by a bigger one for absolutely no reason and they won't be the last.


Taking what risk? The risk that what they have published is wrong in some way....surely editorial procedures ensure that that isn't the case. Publish and be damned, and all that.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> Im not insulting anyone's intelligence, the lack of a name is self evident. I will just restate what I posted above....If everything on the film is true then why take the film down? The threat of legal action is precisely that, a threat....If everything said was true then that threat has no substance at all.


Read what Rob said above


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Allegedly is a just a bitter old man who is slowly losing everything he's built over the years. He's like Mr Burns in The Simpsons in that episode were he loses all his money due to bad investments and not moving with the times. As a result he loses everything and has to live in an old folks home and having to picking up rubbish off the street as a way to make money. I really hope the same happens to our dear friend because he deserves it.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Seriously that old men sounds like a snake. He says everything is good with him and Warren but always had some stiches against Warren in that interview. At least Warren doesnt pretend anything!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

icemax said:


> Taking what risk? The risk that what they have published is wrong in some way....surely editorial procedures ensure that that isn't the case. Publish and be damned, and all that.


Unfortunately the legal system is titled in favor of the people with more money/better legal team. You can pretty much take somebody to court for anything is you have a good enough laywer you can win the case.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Rob u tweeted kugan saying that he is impartial ? That's bs . He is credible and honest but not impartial .

Also frank must have felt owned to hav it taken down


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Unfortunately the legal system is titled in favor of the people with more money/better legal team. You can pretty much take somebody to court for anything is you have a good enough laywer you can win the case.


You cant talk crap about balance sheets of another company. Especially not in public. Warren fucked up there. First you dont say something like this in a public video. Second it is definitely under the belt line. to say something like this in a public video is business-damaging! I study law in Germany and here it is just not allowed to say something like this in public. Especially without proving anything. Just talking out of your mind. Warren has every right to demand that this video is taken away. Warren is on thin ice here. Could even be a criminal act. But for that we dont know enough.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> You cant talk crap about balance sheets of another company. Especially not in public. Warren fucked up there. First you dont say something like this in a public video. Second it is definitely under the belt line. to say something like this in a public video is business-damaging! I study law in Germany and here it is just not allowed to say something like this in public. Especially without proving anything. Just talking out of your mind. Warren has every right to demand that this video is taken away.


He said simply check the publicly available financial data, not in anyway is it illegal to say this.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Fisheyes is pathetic, I really dont care about his forum lurking nazi ss lawyers. Barry Hearn said nothing untruthful or slanderous in that interview, there are no legal grounds to sue over that interview or have it removed. This is a new low, even for a man of his history. Need he be reminded of all the defamtory comments he made about matchroom and the hearns in their interview with Ifilm?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BTW: Stuipid move from Kugan. He should think before he Uploads things on the Internet. Just cant do that. Having a guy talking crap about Balance Sheets of another copany. NO GO! Let alone if it is legal or not. You just dont do it. Warren can talk all he wants about not having a Problem with Warren. This Video showed something else.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Berliner said:


> You cant talk crap about balance sheets of another company. Especially not in public. Warren fucked up there. First you dont say something like this in a public video. Second it is definitely under the belt line. to say something like this in a public video is business-damaging! I study law in Germany and here it is just not allowed to say something like this in public. Especially without proving anything. Just talking out of your mind. Warren has every right to demand that this video is taken away. Warren is on thin ice here. Could even be a criminal act. But for that we dont know enough.


As a business man you dont expose private emails between eachother to the public either in an attempt to defame them. And no he has no legal grounds to have the video removed.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> He said simply check the publicly available financial data, not in anyway is it illegal to say this.


I am pretty sure (I saw the video) that the Balance Sheets of Warren are negative and basically that Warren has no Money left. Cant do that.


----------



## CFC-NORTH-STAND (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> BTW: Stuipid move from Kugan. He should think before he Uploads things on the Internet. Just cant do that. Having a guy talking crap about Balance Sheets of another copany. NO GO! Let alone if it is legal or not. You just dont do it. Warren can talk all he wants about not having a Problem with Warren. This Video showed something else.


Is that you, Mr.W? :huh


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I am pretty sure (I saw the video) that the Balance Sheets of Warren are negative and basically that Warren has no Money left. Cant do that.


But FW suggesting that they put fighters health at risk(lee purdy) is ok ?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Do you think with all these balance sheet talk, the lawyers might think about calling in the sizable tab he's built up over the years?..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> As a business man you dont expose private emails between eachother to the public either in an attempt to defame them. And no he has no legal grounds to have the video removed.


Yes you dont do that. So what? Is this about Warren or Hearn? I have no agenda or what ever. I give a shit about These two british Promoters. But you just dont talk like this about the Balance Sheets of another Company. Not in public. And not without to prove anything. I saw the video and he said that Warren basically has almost no money and that his Balance Sheets are negative.
If it is true or not. Warren has every right to delete this video. Something like this just has no palce in a fucking YouTube video. You can check the Balance out. But it has no place in a YouTube video. Also Warren said more than :"just check the public balances out". He basically hinted that Warren is broke. Cant do that. But this is a respond to Warren acting stuipid in his last video.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> But FW suggesting that they put fighters health at risk(lee purdy) is ok ?


LOL! This is about Hearn. This was under the line from Warren. Hearn could make legal steps against this too. I have no agenda at all. I give a shit about These two Promoters I just care about the Sport. But to say Warren is stuipid or a prick for taking the video away is just not true. He has every right to do so.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Rob u tweeted kugan saying that he is impartial ? That's bs . He is credible and honest but not impartial .
> 
> Also frank must have felt owned to hav it taken down


Who are they biased towards?


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> As a business man you dont expose private emails between each other to the public either in an attempt to defame them. And no he has no legal grounds to have the video removed.


Thats what I was thinking, surely this is no worse than Frank waving e mails about, which I would think are not sent by Hearn with the understanding they are to be made public (not that Eddie had much to hide in stating Carl Froch is not a Light Heavyweight).

Old Frankie baby is going mental. I can just imagine him frothing at the mouth with the sight of Bazza whispering "calm down" into his pc monitor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Berliner said:


> You cant talk crap about balance sheets of another company. Especially not in public. Warren fucked up there. First you dont say something like this in a public video. Second it is definitely under the belt line. to say something like this in a public video is business-damaging! I study law in Germany and here it is just not allowed to say something like this in public. Especially without proving anything. Just talking out of your mind. Warren has every right to demand that this video is taken away. Warren is on thin ice here. Could even be a criminal act. But for that we dont know enough.


those balance sheets are public info.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Rob u tweeted kugan saying that he is impartial ? That's bs . He is credible and honest but not impartial .
> 
> Also frank must have felt owned to hav it taken down


He was owned mate, did you watch it? I'm no Barry Hearn fan but he destroyed Frank there, of course Frank doesn't want that to be seen by he public.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Yes you dont do that. So what? Is this about Warren or Hearn? I have no agenda or what ever. I give a shit about These two british Promoters. But you just dont talk like this about the Balance Sheets of another Company. Not in public. And not without to prove anything. I saw the video and he said that Warren basically has almost no money and that his Balance Sheets are negative.
> If it is true or not. Warren has every right to delete this video. Something like this just has no palce in a fucking YouTube video. You can check the Balance out. But it has no place in a YouTube video. Also Warren said more than :"just check the public balances out". He basically hinted that Warren is broke. Cant do that. But this is a respond to Warren acting stuipid in his last video.


I think everyone else is thinking more from a legal perspective than a "you shouldn't do that" type view. If its factual then its not libellous so either Warren had the video taken down over genuine misrepresentations or he was bluffing. Either way I doubt Ifilm felt keeping the video up was worth possible litigation


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sounds like theres been some threats of litigation flying round today as well.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> those balance sheets are public info.


He said more than just check the public Balance Sheets out. I saw the video. He basically said Warren is broken and has no money left. You just cant say that. He compared his Company with the company of Warren saying how great his Company is and basically saying how fucked Warren is. Basically: "Warren is fucked. Check out the public balances". At least this is how I remember it. He said more than just check th public balances out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> I think everyone else is thinking more from a legal perspective than a "you shouldn't do that" type view. If its factual then its not libellous so either Warren had the video taken down over genuine misrepresentations or he was bluffing. Either way I doubt Ifilm felt keeping the video up was worth possible litigation


This.

Its a bit like all the threads that got taken down from ESB. There was rarely anything in them that could result in a law suit but it wasn't worth ESB be taking the risk.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Berliner said:


> He said more than just check the public Balance Sheets out. I saw the video. He basically said Warren is broken and has no money left. You just cant say that. He compared his Company with the company of Warren saying how great his Company is and basically saying how fucked Warren is. Basically: "Warren is fucked. Check out the public balances". At least this is how I remember it. He said more than just check th public balances out.


you just massively contradicted yourself lol


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

#FreeKugeybear


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> I think everyone else is thinking more from a legal perspective than a "you shouldn't do that" type view. If its factual then its not libellous so either Warren had the video taken down over genuine misrepresentations or he was bluffing. Either way I doubt Ifilm felt keeping the video up was worth possible litigation


The Thing is: If it is true or not. If Warren says it is not true and it damages my Company. AGAIN he has every right to say that the video has to be deleted from YouTube until a court (if it comes so far) decides if the Statement was true or not. And one Thing is sure. Not we and not Warren decides wich is true or not. I study law in Germany. And I saw the video. The Statements of Hearn was CLEARLY able to damge the business of Warren. lets be honest. We all can read between the lines. And Hearn basically said that Warren is broke and that he has no Money left. In Germany the law is pretty strict about the protection of a company if it gets attacked in public. Even if it is true. And even if it is not "that bad". Warren could demand that the video gets deleted until the legal issues are solved. One Thing is sure. Hearns Statements were able to have damage for Warrens company. I dont see a Problem that Warren tries to protect his company.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> *Kugan Cassius iFILM* ‏@KuganCassius1m
> Unfortunately we have had to remove our latest video on the channel due to the threat of legal proceedings against us. #boxing
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not on that, so thanks for posting.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

This also means ifilm will take a more careful approach with interviews now, just as Kugan started to really get the hang of it as well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> This also means ifilm will take a more careful approach with interviews now, just as Kugan started to really get the hang of it as well.


I can't see him ever covering Franks shows from now. The thing is he never asks Frank difficult questions, mainly because he'd be kicked out of the press conference immediately. It's just not worth the hassle with Warren.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

On Kugan's birthday as well :-(

What a load of bollocks. Yes the video was a bit risky, but at the end of the day it was only Barry Hearn's opinion. Exactly the same as the video with Frank's rant the other day.

Such a shame that it's had to be removed due to legal threats but I guess it was inevitably gonna go this way someday.

It might be quite juvenile and a bit silly overall, but the Warren vs Hearn battle is arguably my favourite thing in boxing right now.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> This also means ifilm will take a more careful approach with interviews now, just as Kugan started to really get the hang of it as well.


They didnt even think about what to put on YouTube and what not. Not very smart. first the Warren interview (terrible and not professional). Warren saying: "Hearn damaged the health of his Boxers". This video was under the line and Hearn easily coud demand that it is taken from YouTube. They really Need to think before the upload everything.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Yes you dont do that. So what? Is this about Warren or Hearn? I have no agenda or what ever. I give a shit about These two british Promoters. But you just dont talk like this about the Balance Sheets of another Company. Not in public. And not without to prove anything. I saw the video and he said that Warren basically has almost no money and that his Balance Sheets are negative.
> If it is true or not. Warren has every right to delete this video. Something like this just has no palce in a fucking YouTube video. You can check the Balance out. But it has no place in a YouTube video. Also Warren said more than :"just check the public balances out". He basically hinted that Warren is broke. Cant do that. But this is a respond to Warren acting stuipid in his last video.


He never said warren had negative balance or no money. He said go down company's house and look at the balance sheets and that he doesnt believ in running a non profitable business. Nothing legally that he shouldnt say


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I can't see him ever covering Franks shows from now. The thing is he never asks Frank difficult questions, mainly because he'd be kicked out of the press conference immediately. It's just not worth the hassle with Warren.


Yet people think he is biased towards Hearn!


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

holy motherfuckin' shit........


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Hooch said:


> Thats what I was thinking, surely this is no worse than Frank waving e mails about, which I would think are not sent by Hearn with the understanding they are to be made public (not that Eddie had much to hide in stating Carl Froch is not a Light Heavyweight).
> 
> Old Frankie baby is going mental. I can just imagine him frothing at the mouth with the sight of Bazza whispering "calm down" into his pc monitor.


Yes, frank is exposing private discussions, barry mentioned that anyone can see balance sheets as they are publicly available. Frank warren is well and truly a vexatious litigant


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Can anybody 100% confirm that it was Frank Warren and not Frank Maloney or Mick Hennessey?

We know iFilm have been threatened with legal proceedings, but there is still no confirmation that it is indeed Frank Warren?

Even so, shits about to pick up yo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yet people think he is biased towards Hearn!


He obviously personally likes Hearn more, gets free lifts, plane tickets etc and they're clearly good mates. But It's blatantly obvious that he is intimidated by Frank when he's interviewing him and gives him an easy ride. Kugan won't ask why Frank sold tickets for a fight that wasn't signed, but if the shoe was on the other foot I bet he'd ask Eddie.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Yes, frank is exposing private discussions, barry mentioned that anyone can see balance sheets as they are publicly available. Frank warren is well and truly a vexatious litigant


Well then he is absolutely 100% correct in a court of law to do so. The first process would be to get an injunction to remove the video, then place Kugan Cassius in a gagging order, then FW can proceed with legalities.

He is doing everything to the letter so far.


----------



## CFC-NORTH-STAND (Jun 3, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Can anybody 100% confirm that it was Frank Warren and not Frank Maloney or Mick Hennessey?
> 
> We know iFilm have been threatened with legal proceedings, but there is still no confirmation that it is indeed Frank Warren?
> 
> Even so, shits about to pick up yo!!!!!!!!!!!


Someone asked on twitter if it was indeed FWP who threatened with legal proceedings and Eddie replied confirming. Assume he'd know.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He obviously personally likes Hearn more, gets free lifts, plane tickets etc and they're clearly good mates. But It's blatantly obvious that he is intimidated by Frank when he's interviewing him and gives him an easy ride. Kugan won't ask why Frank sold tickets for a fight that wasn't signed, but if the shoe was on the other foot I bet he'd ask Eddie.


Bang on. You only have to look at the body language to see he's lot more relaxed around Hearn than Warren. He really watches himself around Warren, where you can see him amd Hearn are quite friendly.

Not sure that it translates in pro-Hearn bias as he seems that wary of Warren that he gives him an easy ride too.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Well then he is absolutely 100% correct in a court of law to do so. The first process would be to get an injunction to remove the video, then place Kugan Cassius in a gagging order, then FW can proceed with legalities.
> 
> He is doing everything to the letter so far.


Umm no. There are no legal grounds for frank warren to sue over that interview, my point was that Hesrn actually has grounds to see warren though. Fisheyes was extremely Defamatory in his interview


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

*- DC -* 
Prospect

* This message is hidden because - DC - is on your ignore list. *


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Might not have even needed the threat of legal action, being banned from any future Boxnation press conferences would have been damaging to iFilms output enough to make them pull the vid


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Umm no. There are no legal grounds for frank warren to sue over that interview, my point was that Hesrn actually has grounds to see warren though. Fisheyes was extremely Defamatory in his interview


6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other.

Both men should grow the f*ck up, I mean jesuit christ these grandads have got free bus passes now and they are squabbling like 5 year olds!!!!










Its all manufactured IMO.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> *- DC -*
> Prospect
> 
> * This message is hidden because - DC - is on your ignore list. *


OK Rob. :happy


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Berliner said:


> They didnt even think about what to put on YouTube and what not. Not very smart. first the Warren interview (terrible and not professional). Warren saying: "Hearn damaged the health of his Boxers". This video was under the line and Hearn easily coud demand that it is taken from YouTube. They really Need to think before the upload everything.


then that would completely defeat the purpose of ifilm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Bang on. You only have to look at the body language to see he's lot more relaxed around Hearn than Warren. He really watches himself around Warren, where you can see him amd Hearn are quite friendly.
> 
> Not sure that it translates in pro-Hearn bias as he seems that wary of Warren that he gives him an easy ride too.


in recent months Kugan has clearly resented the tag line of being eddies boy so he goes out of his way to ask hearn difficult questions.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

- DC - said:


> 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other.
> 
> Both men should grow the f*ck up, I mean jesuit christ these grandads have got free bus passes now and they are squabbling like 5 year olds!!!!
> 
> ...


I dont see what barry hearn has to grow up about in this situation? He has grounds to sue but hasnt, warren has no grounds to sue but has threatened to and is clearly bitter


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> then that would completely defeat the purpose of ifilm.


iFilm have a duty of care. If they lose the contact with promoters over shite like this, then that means they will fail to get the sort of content out that they want to deliver.

Its all about keeping people onside and iFilm are going the wrong way about it shit stirring.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

- DC - said:


> iFilm have a duty of care. If they lose the contact with promoters over shite like this, then that means they will fail to get the sort of content out that they want to deliver.
> 
> Its all about keeping people onside and iFilm are going the wrong way about it shit stirring.


but people watch iFilm to see stuff like this. without them we go back to bull interviews with promoters talking shit.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I dont see what barry hearn has to grow up about in this situation? He has grounds to sue but hasnt, warren has no grounds to sue but has threatened to and is clearly bitter


Both men should be old enough, big enough and wise enough now to just ignore one another. If Barry was the real man he makes out, he would of shrugged it of and said no comment. But he didnt, he was calm and collected, but very smug and slimey about it. Frank may have been more red faced and touchy, but they both had a dig here. These are two different personalities. You shouldnt judge because of that. Kugan doesnt help by trying to get a reaction, I appreciate thats his job. But this is serious now and he is pitting promoters of against one another, enough to the point where this has happened today and its obvious who side he is on.

The fact is, Kugan shouldnt be on any side if he wants the sort of video content out there. Kugan is defeating himself by stirring this shit. Thats all I'm saying about the matter before I get issued with legal papers.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> I dont see what barry hearn has to grow up about in this situation? He has grounds to sue but hasnt, warren has no grounds to sue but has threatened to and is clearly bitter


:deal


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

bliss!

*
This message is hidden because - DC - is on your ignore list. *


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I bet we wont see Kugan anytime soon doing an interview with Warren.:lol: Better stick to his friend Hearn.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> bliss!
> 
> *
> This message is hidden because - DC - is on your ignore list. *


*WOOHOOO!!!!* arty


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> bliss!
> 
> *
> This message is hidden because - DC - is on your ignore list. *


:yep


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

I want to drown and set fire to *- DC -* this fucking cunt has ruined this thread. Fuck off Craney


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I have not ruined this thread. I just dont agree with all you Barry Hearn nutthuggers, Barry Hearn, Eddie Hearn, Frank Warren, *THEY ARE ALL THE BLOODY SAME!!*

....and like over on ESB. If you dont agree with the accepted opinion and the gang..........


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

- DC - said:


> I have not ruined this thread. I just dont agree with all you Barry Hearn nutthuggers, Barry Hearn, Eddie Hearn, Frank Warren, *THEY ARE ALL THE BLOODY SAME!!*
> 
> ....and like over on ESB. If you dont agree with the accepted opinion and the gang..........


No you don't get it you fucking tit, this is not a PRO or ANTI thread. If Hearn had got a interview removed this thread would have same tone.

You fucking useless sack of shit, you don't see with censoring videos like that, that broke no legal issues he should get shit for it? How does that not enter your dunce skull.

I actually like you on ESB, you're usually funny but going against the grain for the sake of it is annoying as fuck. For once in your life use common sense.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Today I learned that Craney doesn't know what a 'duty of care' is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Today I learned that Craney doesn't know what a 'duty of care' is.


I love how he went from denying he was Craney....to the point where he insisted Craney was the reason why he left ESB....to basically admitting he is craney!


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I love how he went from denying he was Craney....to the point where he insisted Craney was the reason why he left ESB....to basically admitting he is craney!


He's also taken to talking about himself in the third person. A new low . . .


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Why don't they just both mind their own business & do they own thing, Frank even more so.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Ive read what he said and its bollocks frankly. The truth is a complete defence in law, and a threat is completely meaningless if that threat can't be carried through. If IFilm want to roll over and show their bellies even though what they produce is factually accurate and correct, then thats their lookout....Its piss poor in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

icemax said:


> Ive read what he said and its bollocks frankly. The truth is a complete defence in law, and a threat is completely meaningless if that threat can't be carried through. If IFilm want to roll over and show their bellies even though what they produce is factually accurate and correct, then thats their lookout....Its piss poor in my opinion.


Not everyone had the balls you have mate.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What is this 11 page douche thread about?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Not everyone had the balls you have mate.


Its got nothing to do with balls Rob, they've caved at the first sign of trouble probably without Franks lawyers actually outlining in detail what the problems are. If there are genuine legal issues then edit the interview and stick it back up....If the interview is completely clean with no problems whatsoever then tell Frank and his lawyers to get fucking bent. How many cases has Frank actually won when the facts have been placed in front of a jury?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> What is this 11 page douche thread about?


It's about the time Khan and his brother got jacked.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

icemax said:


> Its got nothing to do with balls Rob, they've caved at the first sign of trouble probably without Franks lawyers actually outlining in detail what the problems are. If there are genuine legal issues then edit the interview and stick it back up....If the interview is completely clean with no problems whatsoever then tell Frank and his lawyers to get fucking bent. How many cases has Frank actually won when the facts have been placed in front of a jury?


He has won something like 64 cases I think. Like I said its not difficult to take someone to court and get money from them if you have a good legal team. Frank has used the legal system as a pension fund his entire career and this is no different. hes a school yard bully.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He has won something like 64 cases I think. Like I said its not difficult to take someone to court and get money from them if you have a good legal team. Frank has used the legal system as a pension fund his entire career and this is no different. hes a school yard bully.


Frank has a background in the law, he knows what he's talking about and has the contacts....regardless, it doesn't matter what legal team you have behind you, if what IFilm put up was 100% accurate then they have nothing to fear.....If on reflection it wasn't 100% true then edit and re-post, its simple.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

icemax said:


> Frank has a background in the law, he knows what he's talking about and has the contacts....regardless, it doesn't matter what legal team you have behind you, if what IFilm put up was 100% accurate then they have nothing to fear.....If on reflection it wasn't 100% true then edit and re-post, its simple.


I am sure there were other legal grounds. Defamation of Character for example.

Also your asking iFilm to take the high ground in a situation that could have serious ramifications on there business moving forward.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Also it hurts nobody if you delete your video from youtube. If things are sorted out you cant put it on again if you want.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I am sure there were other legal grounds. Defamation of Character for example.
> 
> Also your asking iFilm to take the high ground in a situation that could have serious ramifications on there business moving forward.


None of us are in full possession of the facts so anything that we say is complete speculation but I would suspect that you are right with the defamation angle. I also suspect that the legal threats took the form of "If you don't take the film down you will not have access to FWP, Maloney, or Hatton in the future"


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Also it hurts nobody if you delete your video from youtube. If things are sorted out you cant put it on again if you want.


Thats why its set to Private and not deleted


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I am sure there were other legal grounds. Defamation of Character for example.
> 
> Also your asking iFilm to take the high ground in a situation that could have serious ramifications on there business moving forward.


There were no issues of defamation or anything untruthful in the morning nterview with hearn. The interview with warren however...


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I haven't "basically admitted I am craney" at all, in fact I have said quite the opposite. But because I disagree with all you fucktards here and I said the word zombie, that was enough for some of you to accuse me of being that twerp!?! Who I might add single handily destroyed East Side Boxing British Forum. *Its my understanding*, the craney account on ESB wasn't just one person, it was run by several. Internet trolling has gone to whole new levels. As I explained earlier on, I used the same account on ESB as I do here. I just gave up posting on ESB because of people like that craney.

Anyhow, beings as I am *destroying this thread* I am going to pose a relevant question to you all and I would like to get Rob's opinion(s) on this:

_*Do you think iFilmLondon are shit stirrers or are they just "doing their jobs"? What I mean by this is, do they INTENTIONALLY set out to play promoters off of one another? I have seen nothing so far to make me think otherwise. But to use the fans as an excuse for doing it, and that "we want to see it" is 100% wrong. I'm sure there are a small minority of internet warriors with an agenda and they would all love to see this stuff. But for Boxing, this is bad. Competition is good, but when promoters are threatening lawsuits after every mortal thing, then there is a serious problem with the sport and something needs to be done.

Frank Warren these past few weeks seems to me to be a man losing his mind, a man breaking up, a man falling a part inside, its the reason why all this shit is coming out, he is losing it. All the stuff with Ricky Burns, Tony Bellew, making fights that aren't signed and selling them, jumping the gun with press conferences etc etc. You know its funny that Frank is super quick to dish the legal proceedings out, its a wonder that other people aren't doing the same against him, because he is doing the very thing he is sueing for himself.*_ _*Its hypocritical for Frank to be doing these things when he is doing exactly the same, if not worse himself. It makes zero sense. As I said competition is good, but there is a fine line between competition and war and at the moment I'm seeing a war.*_ _*Especially with Frank gathering forces to storm Matchroom HQ.*_
_*
If iFilm weren't around, would we be seeing this right now?*_ :huh


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

i missed the vid

can anyone give a summary of what barry hearn said in it?

edit: nvm see rob did already


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> i missed the vid
> 
> can anyone give a summary of what barry hearn said in it?
> 
> edit: nvm see rob did already


Basically discussed Warrens various comments throughout recent weeks in a very calm manner. To be honest he totally owned Frank and mugged him off big time but I don't know what he did that could be deemed libelous.

Heres the best two exerts;

"I heard somewhere Frank Warren saying that he drove me out of Business in Boxing. Well, technically not quite correct because I have always done boxing, sometimes I have done as few as 12 shows a year, sometimes I have done 40. But I have been in boxing every year for the last 25 years. If Frank Warren was going to drive me out of anything, it's gonna be because I have given him a job as a chauffeur. He is not capable of driving me out, and this is probably quite gaulling to him because I am protected by all my other interests, I am not reliant just on Boxing. Boxing is a diffucult business to be reliant on, as Frank Maloney, Ricky Hatton, Barry McGuigan & Frank Warren have already found out. I think really inside there head, they'd all love to be Barry Hearn."

"Yeh I saw the videos. My first thought was 'Frank get a life'. He looked really stressed and I don't wish that on anybody. Just calm down Frank. It's not a personal issue, let's try and get your facts straight, I have built a major sporting company over the past 30 years, I never bailed out of boxing, I have always done Boxing shows, sometimes I have been bigger than him, sometimes he has been bigger than me. That's life I am relaxed and chilled about it. It's a horrible thing to say, but he is really not in the same league as me. I am not being bitter or nasty I am just trying to be factual. Boxing is a cycable business it goes up and it goes down. There's good times and there bad times and we have both been through and through. We have both been through good times and we have both been through bad times. I genuinely enjoy Frank's company. I would have a meal with him in the old days, a glass of wine and we would have some fun. But he is under allot of pressure, he looks extremely stressed. I would say to him go and have a holiday mate, go and get your feet up on a beach somewhere and relax you aint gonna beat this kid anyway. Do your best, enjoy your job. You seem to have a lovely wife and family, just get on with life. Don't do all this bitter ranting stuff, I mean I was concerned for his health. Just calm down baby because we are not here forever, and in the meantime if he needs any advice, he can always phone me up and I will have chat with him."


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

- DC - said:


> I haven't "basically admitted I am craney" at all, in fact I have said quite the opposite. But because I disagree with all you fucktards here and I said the word zombie, that was enough for some of you to accuse me of being that twerp!?! Who I might add single handily destroyed East Side Boxing British Forum. *Its my understanding*, the craney account on ESB wasn't just one person, it was run by several. Internet trolling has gone to whole new levels. As I explained earlier on, I used the same account on ESB as I do here. I just gave up posting on ESB because of people like that craney.
> 
> Anyhow, beings as I am *destroying this thread* I am going to pose a relevant question to you all and I would like to get Rob's opinion(s) on this:
> 
> ...


I don't understand?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


>


:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I don't understand?


_*Do you think iFilmLondon are shit stirrers or are they just "doing their jobs"? What I mean by this is, do they INTENTIONALLY set out to play promoters off of one another?

*__*If iFilm weren't around, would we be seeing this right now?*_


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

- DC - said:


> _*Do you think iFilmLondon are shit stirrers or are they just "doing their jobs"? What I mean by this is, do they INTENTIONALLY set out to play promoters off of one another?
> 
> *__*If iFilm weren't around, would we be seeing this right now?*_


Why does it matter?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why does it matter?


Well if they are, then the evidence would suggest that they have caused most/if not all of this conflict and that none of it would of happened had iFilm not been around. iFilm do a brilliaint job for the fans, no doubting that, but if this is what is going to come of it now, pitting promoters against one another because of agendas and preferences, then I fail to see how this is good for boxing?

There WONT BE any boxing because promoters will be to busy suing one another!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Also, if this thread was on ESB, no way would it have gone on for as long as it has.

Although there is no stopping Frank it seems! The man has lost the plot!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Well if they are, then the evidence would suggest that they have caused most/if not all of this conflict and that none of it would of happened had iFilm not been around. iFilm do a brilliaint job for the fans, no doubting that, but if this is what is going to come of it now, pitting promoters against one another because of agendas and preferences, then I fail to see how this is good for boxing?
> 
> There WONT BE any boxing because promoters will be to busy suing one another!


Are you really suggesting that the only reason Warren and Hearn are against each other is because of Kugan Cassius?

Really?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Well if they are, then the evidence would suggest that they have caused most/if not all of this conflict and that none of it would of happened had iFilm not been around. iFilm do a brilliaint job for the fans, no doubting that, but if this is what is going to come of it now, pitting promoters against one another because of agendas and preferences, then I fail to see how this is good for boxing?
> 
> There WONT BE any boxing because promoters will be to busy suing one another!


No. The beef has escalated quicker because Kugan is so active. But it would have still been there.

All this really started because of the Kevin Mitchell article.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

- DC - said:


> _*Do you think iFilmLondon are shit stirrers or are they just "doing their jobs"? What I mean by this is, do they INTENTIONALLY set out to play promoters off of one another?*_


Their jobs are to get as many views as possible for their videos. Controversy gets hits, it's clearly something fans are interested in so yes they are just doing their jobs. If Warren and Hearn worked together and didn't have any disagreements then their interviews would just be fucking boring. All they are doing is exposing and amplifying it.



> _*If iFilm weren't around, would we be seeing this right now?*_


No, we wouldn't be seeing the interviews but they would still be taking shots at each other however they could.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm fully aware that there was beef beforehand. But it seems to have gotten out of hand by iFilm doing one interview and then running of to another to get the reaction. Thats the problem. iFilm should just get what they can and not force it. iFilm can remain on the sidelines, but it seems like they have gotten a little to much involved by wanting to do the best for the fans? Frank will say what he wants on film, but deep down he thinks they are shit stirrers and pro-Eddie, thats the vibe I've got for a while now. If he didnt, he wouldnt of got the video removed/private. Its pathetic, but we are dealing with pathetic people here remember that! 

iFilm do a tremendous job, but with this latest BS, it seems like they will lose one side of the story from now on. Which is bad for the boxers under Frank, because they won't get the same sort of exposure and attention as Eddie's, and thats bad for business, whichever way you look at it.

But it seems as if Frank doesn't think before he opens his mouth or acts.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Stop quoting that annoying bastard craney.
Thank fuck I stayed up last night to watch it. Pure gold, I bet Frank Warren lost the plot when he seen it. 

Still while it was very funny, I've no doubt in my mind that Barry Hearn is no better than Frank Warren. Barry Hearn is a slimey old snakey cunt, whos just as bad as Frank. And Frank is right in a way, Barry done a runner from boxing and left it all to clean Eddie the prodigal son. Barrys done tons of shit over the years just as bad as Frank, their old school.

Warren probably resents the fact hes being made out to be the Devil of British Boxing while Barry floats into the sun set.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Roe said:


> Are you really suggesting that the only reason Warren and Hearn are against each other is because of Kugan Cassius?
> 
> Really?


No, I'm saying its no doubt added to the fire. What else has it done Roe? Its not NOT done anything has it? If there was no camera filming and encouraging all these rants, then there would be no issues like we have seen. The fact that all this dirty laundry is being done on film through iFilm is bad, really bad folks.

We might even see a divide now where iFilm are blocked from anything Frank, which is bad whichever way you look at it. I get the impression however that Frank and Kugan are a bit funny. Whereas Helder and Frank seem more relaxed around one another. So we may even see Helder dealing with all the Frank stuff and Kugan all the Eddie stuff.

iFilmMatchroom - Kugan Cassius
iFilmFrank - James Helder


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

They have contributed to the toxic relations between the two big promoters. People obviously enjoy the ranting interviews and I've been a bit disappointed how easily Ifilm have obliged them. It's as if as soon as Frank blew his top they went straight to Matchroom to get a rebuttal. It really wasn't likely to continue for long until one side perceived it as too much and sacked them off so they've only got themselves to blame...


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> They have contributed to the toxic relations between the two big promoters. People obviously enjoy the ranting interviews and I've been a bit disappointed how easily Ifilm have obliged them. It's as if as soon as Frank blew his top they went straight to Matchroom to get a rebuttal. It really wasn't likely to continue for long until one side perceived it as too much and sacked them off so they've only got themselves to blame...


This is exactly what has happened, Kugan's got one side and then run of to the other like an old granny. "Oooooooh you oughta hear what he said about you, and he said this this and this, I cant believe it Barry!!!"

Kugan has got only himself to blame for this.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Got to be taken down by the balance sheets.

So basically The video goes up last night, Franks strolls in to work and his first task each morning is to sit down with his lawyers scrolling through twitter, forums and I Film videos to see what is said about him?

unreal.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> No. The beef has escalated quicker because Kugan is so active. But it would have still been there.
> 
> All this really started because of the Kevin Mitchell article.


which article ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> which article ?


http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/mar/01/eddie-hearn-frank-warren


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

- DC - said:


> iFilm have a duty of care. If they lose the contact with promoters over shite like this, then that means they will fail to get the sort of content out that they want to deliver.
> 
> Its all about keeping people onside and iFilm are going the wrong way about it shit stirring.


Shit stirring? He asked a simple question. He's a journalist. What don't you understand?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think Kugan or Helder are biased. I think they get on well with the Hearn's but I don't think they're biased. The style of the interviews is always the same, as are the questions. If anything, I think both Kugan and Helder are more sensitive towards Warren because they know he's far more likely to react badly, so they give him an easy time whereas they'll ask Eddie or Barry anything.

Hopefully this doesn't mean iFilm are banned from Warren/BoxNation shows and press conferences because that'd be a shame for them and also the fighters.


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Fuck sake, yeah it's all Kugan's fault. The bloke is a journalist, his job is to stir things up. When Roberto Mancini makes (made) some fairly innocuous yet conceivably negative comment about Fergie was it the bloke at the press conference's fault for putting it to him? Was it fuck. If you want to blame someone for this blame it on Eddie and Barry for the subtle digs at Frank, which were understandable given their position of strength. Or blame it on one of Frank's several unhinged and almost nonsensical email waving rants. Don't blame it on a reporter putting comments from one to the other.

Neither party deserves the moral high ground because they're both as bad as each other. But for Frank to threaten legal action after his interview last week is ridiculous and makes him look the bitter sad old bastard that he is, trying to stop his reputation sliding down the pan whilst inadvertently doing his best to sabotage it himself.


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

And Warren has ALWAYS had an easy ride from Kugan, I've said this to Kugan myself. You can see why, because he wants to appear impartial given all the crap he gets for being in Eddie's pocket despite asking him some tough questions on a regular basis. 

Putting verbatim comments from Frank, about the Hearns, to a Hearn is not biased.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not saying Kugan is solely responsible. For fucks sake, I'm saying it hasn't helped and has rather instigated matters more.

Has it helped then? Am I missing something? :huh


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

- DC - said:


> I'm not saying Kugan is solely responsible. For fucks sake, I'm saying it hasn't helped and has rather instigated matters more.
> 
> Has it helped then? Am I missing something? :huh


Who gives a fuck if its helped. Its nothing to do with him. Hes an internet reporter. His job is to ask questions that the fans want to hear and upload the answers.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Hook! said:


> Fuck you Frank.
> *Guess I'm just an ''idiot on the forums''*


Couldn't put it better myself. :good


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Lads, thread restored - try to keep it relatively on topic, less of the personal attacks/esb discussion, mmmkay?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Video is working again for me


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

tdw said:


> Video is working again for me


I suspect hearn would've had his lawyers look through it and advise kugan, no doubt in my mind that warren was in the wrong anyway

Edit: it still is private for me


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Has it been edited in anyway?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Jay said:


> Lads, thread restored - try to keep it relatively on topic, less of the personal attacks/esb discussion, mmmkay?


well done @Jay


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't even tell you how much better the likes of Jay and Gaz are on here compared to those fuckwits at ESB (except for IB)

I'm glad I'm here and not there now put it this way. :cheers


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

It has gone back to private for me now


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Good to see this thread not censored. Warren's actions in regard to this iFilm video are proof enough that he is his own worst enemy. IMO of course.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Webzcas said:


> Good to see this thread not censored. Warren's actions in regard to this iFilm video are proof enough that he is his own worst enemy. IMO of course.


I think its a PR disaster from Frank taking it down.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Not censored, but there were 41 posts of bickering and taking the thread totally off topic - which is why we took it down to clean up a bit. But so long as it's on topic - thread will remain. :hey


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think its a PR disaster from Frank taking it down.


 Agreed. He needs to embrace social media and use it to his advantage. Not use it to blow off both his feet, as is the case in this instance and the videos where he gets the emails out for example.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

This video has been up and down more times than Jimmy Saville's trousers.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> This video has been up and down more times than Jimmy Saville's trousers.


:lol: :happy


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

The proposed Q&A with Frank & IFilm is yet to happen. It was over a month ago Frank said he would do it.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> The proposed Q&A with Frank & IFilm is yet to happen. It was over a month ago Frank said he would do it.


I think Frank will wait until after July 20th (if it happens at all). The end of the season but after a successful show with another big show coming up. He'll be in a better position then.

If Frank/Boxnation fuck off Ifilm then it really hurts there credibility. Kugan may as well take a job with Matchroom/SKY.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

nevermind warren banning ifilm they should stop filming warrens stuff if they are that bothered about it - its only a few thousand people at most who watch the videos but its still getting boxnation / warren propaganda out to boxings hardcore fans


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

I love Frank Warrens bizarre crusade to stop anybody saying anything bad about him on the internet.

I reckon it'll be a success too :rlydoe


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonder if they'll be at the Price v Thompson weigh in tomorrow. Frank Maloney did accuse them of favouritism in his interview at the Boxnation conference last week, and James did say they would be there


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

Trippy said:


> Wonder if they'll be at the Price v Thompson weigh in tomorrow. Frank Maloney did accuse them of favouritism in his interview at the Boxnation conference last week, and James did say they would be there


There was a press conference today and they were not there.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> There was a press conference today and they were not there.


Kugan is at the Coldwell wedding judging by twitter


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

If they start boycotting all BoxNation press conferences or Allegedly has banned them that's complete bullshit. I understand if they don't bother interviewing the The Dark Lord himself anymore but not going to Maloney or Hatton's press conferences? That will be a massive dent in their popularity. Hopefully this silly situation is sorted out soon.

That said, I can't help but think that perhaps whoever's idea it was to do that big long sit down with Barry Hearn was foolish. They must have known Allegedly wouldn't like it and would do something in response. Had they just asked him casually next time they interviewed Barry "did you see what Frank said? Do you want to respond?" instead of doing a full on 45 minutes counter-attack video they may have saved themselves some trouble.

Either way, Allegedly is a right fucking baby for trying to sue them.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

At a guess, Fwank will have banned them after this interview, allegedly. It seems clear there's some legal situation involving it and that's why it was taken down. Knowing his history I'm sure the old cunt's told them to stop covering Boxnation shows until it's sorted.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

tdw said:


> Kugan is at the Coldwell wedding judging by twitter


iFILM Weddings.

Off topic and completely pointless because there's no way he'd read this.. but congrats to Dave Coldwell anyway :good

And hopefully we'll see iFILM back at the boxing from the weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> If they start boycotting all BoxNation press conferences or Allegedly has banned them that's complete bullshit. I understand if they don't bother interviewing the The Dark Lord himself anymore but not going to Maloney or Hatton's press conferences? That will be a massive dent in their popularity. Hopefully this silly situation is sorted out soon.
> 
> That said, I can't help but think that perhaps whoever's idea it was to do that big long sit down with Barry Hearn was foolish. They must have known Allegedly wouldn't like it and would do something in response. Had they just asked him casually next time they interviewed Barry "did you see what Frank said? Do you want to respond?" instead of doing a full on 45 minutes counter-attack video they may have saved themselves some trouble.
> 
> Either way, Allegedly is a right fucking baby for trying to sue them.


so Frank is allowed to slag of the Hearns at every opportunity but Barry cannot say anything back because it hurt franks feelings?

I doubt iFilm would boycot anything to do with boxnation. more likley its the other way around.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> At a guess, Fwank will have banned them after this interview, allegedly. It seems clear there's some legal situation involving it and that's why it was taken down. Knowing his history I'm sure the old cunt's told them to stop covering Boxnation shows until it's sorted.


it would be a PR disaster for Frank to go up against iFillm and block them from his shows.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> it would be a PR disaster for Frank to go up against iFillm and block them from his shows.


Frank calling his lawyer whenever he sees something on the internet he doesn't like is a PR disaster, I don't think he cares.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> it would be a PR disaster for Frank to go up against iFillm and block them from his shows.


soooo....this will stop him because....? PR wont get in the way of stopping internet lunatics


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> so Frank is allowed to slag of the Hearns at every opportunity but Barry cannot say anything back because it hurt franks feelings?
> 
> I doubt iFilm would boycot anything to do with boxnation. more likley its the other way around.


I'm saying they shouldn't have gave Barry a full 45 minute videos. In journalism you have to make sure that most of the time you don't deliberately try to cause trouble because you'll end up burning a bridge that it's better not to burn, regardless of personal feeling. I'm not justifying what Allegedly said or his actions, I think they're shocking. Just you should have expected stuff like this from him and tried to avoid it.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Warren said things in his video that were at least as bad (the dehydration comment, saying Hearn killed boxing and then bailed out etc.) as the points Barry Hearn made. But instead of responding calmly and factually he's acting like a bitch like he regularly does with stuff he doesn't like. The worst part is Warren could have responded with facts, he's been around long enough. Either refuting or explaining Hearn's comments about him in a factual manner and without calling him an ingrate. He didn't even need to do another interview he could have used his column that 5 million people read :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

For me Kugan was stirring the pot with his questions which is what he has to do in his game he needs to bring us the big interviews and inside scoops. The end of the day James gave Warren around 25 mins the other day and it looked the way it was split into two parts that it was a pre meditated message that Warren wanted to send. 

Hearn had the right to reply and did it in a fashion which was designed to needle Warren whilst remaining calm unlike Warren who looks like a kettle at the moment. Warren to me seems like he's looking for allies and is using this us against the world mentality and i think he views IFilm as Matchroom mascots and TBH believe he felt this before hand.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> For me Kugan was stirring the pot with his questions which is what he has to do in his game he needs to bring us the big interviews and inside scoops. The end of the day James gave Warren around 25 mins the other day and it looked the way it was split into two parts that it was a pre meditated message that Warren wanted to send.
> 
> Hearn had the right to reply and did it in a fashion which was designed to needle Warren whilst remaining calm unlike Warren who looks like a kettle at the moment. Warren to me seems like he's looking for allies and is using this us against the world mentality and i think he views IFilm as Matchroom mascots and TBH believe he felt this before hand.


Please leave ESB and come here permanently Skills. You are to wise for that shithole now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I'm saying they shouldn't have gave Barry a full 45 minute videos. In journalism you have to make sure that most of the time you don't deliberately try to cause trouble because you'll end up burning a bridge that it's better not to burn, regardless of personal feeling. I'm not justifying what Allegedly said or his actions, I think they're shocking. Just you should have expected stuff like this from him and tried to avoid it.


Theres a difference between print journolism and what iFilm do. They provide a platform for promoters & boxers, they dont give there opinions. With his Sun column and with the many journos he has had in his pocket over the past 30 years Frank has been able to give his side without response. He can't take the fact iFilm havent played that game.

iFilm might be stirring but Frank gave them a giant pot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> For me Kugan was stirring the pot with his questions which is what he has to do in his game he needs to bring us the big interviews and inside scoops. The end of the day James gave Warren around 25 mins the other day and it looked the way it was split into two parts that it was a pre meditated message that Warren wanted to send.
> 
> Hearn had the right to reply and did it in a fashion which was designed to needle Warren whilst remaining calm unlike Warren who looks like a kettle at the moment. Warren to me seems like he's looking for allies and is using this us against the world mentality and i think he views IFilm as Matchroom mascots and TBH believe he felt this before hand.


If your not with him you're against him. Thats Frank attitude.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> iFilm might be stirring.


:yaaaay


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Please leave ESB and come here permanently Skills. You are to wise for that shithole now.


:good My posting has dropped in general and i think people think i'm being funny not posting on here but there but it's just me being lazy and finding it easier to post on ESB and TBH there's some good lads over there but again the trolls have got stuck into it again over there.

But i will post from time to time and maybe at some point get back into posting on forums more but i'm a boxing fan first and foremost i like to discuss in ring matters mostly.

Who's this BTW?. Different username i presume?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> so Frank is allowed to slag of the Hearns at every opportunity but Barry cannot say anything back because it hurt franks feelings?
> 
> I doubt iFilm would boycot anything to do with boxnation. more likley its the other way around.


This dig for dig, tit for tat shit is pretty childish, it reminds me of those dumbass Nevin - Joyce call out videos...without the petrol obviously


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

icemax said:


> This dig for dig, tit for tat shit is pretty childish, it reminds me of those dumbass Nevin - Joyce call out videos...without the petrol obviously


those videos are fuckin' hilarious.

anyway, I don't think Kugan is wrong to stir the pot. He's doing his job and he knows people love a bit of drama. Either party can easily say "no comment" if they want to, but if they choose to respond....


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Have either Eddie or Barry been blatant in their 'attacks' on Frank before the interview in question? I know there are subtle hints at things we all know about, such as when Eddie has mentioned his frustration at fighters not being paid, but was there ever anything direct and blunt? If there was, I can't remember it. Even the Barry interview wasn't anywhere near as scathing as what Warren had said and you'd think pretty much everything he said would be water off a ducks back. It's not like Barry 'attacked' him or anything.

I think those videos are fun though. I like the fact they clearly dislike each other and aren't afraid to try and wind each other up. It's just a shame that this banter had to be spoiled by Warren.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :good My posting has dropped in general and i think people think i'm being funny not posting on here but there but it's just me being lazy and finding it easier to post on ESB and TBH there's some good lads over there but again the trolls have got stuck into it again over there.
> 
> But i will post from time to time and maybe at some point get back into posting on forums more but i'm a boxing fan first and foremost i like to discuss in ring matters mostly.
> 
> Who's this BTW?. Different username i presume?


Thats Craney91 lol!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Thats Craney91 lol!


Reports of my identity have been greatly exaggerated/premature.

Look at the emails, they are all there!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Thats Craney91 lol!


:lol: Cheers Rob.

Hope you're well Craney!.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> so Frank is allowed to slag of the Hearns at every opportunity but Barry cannot say anything back because it hurt franks feelings?
> 
> I doubt iFilm would boycot anything to do with boxnation. more likley its the other way around.


Frank was at a presser, and was talking about everything which was topical.

The Hearn interview was entirely set-up, in his office, to try to get at Frank.

I thought it was slightly underhand tbh.

If it was Eddie at the Prizefighter presser I'd have had no issue. But it smacks of iFilm rushing round to Barry Hearn with an agenda.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> Frank was at a presser, and was talking about everything which was topical.
> 
> The Hearn interview was entirely set-up, in his office, to try to get at Frank.
> 
> ...


Yeah i think this is the issue it wasn't off the cuff it was set up and giving Hearn a longer platform and questioning to get at Warren. I don't think Hearn is at fault but Kugan could of been more subtle especially knowing Warren behaves like a petulant child when someone challenges him.

Then again it probably wouldn't of made a great deal of difference i believe Warren would of done this anyways.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This was always gonna happen eventually. Frank was fighting a verbal battle he had no chance of winning. The Barry Hearn video was probably a bit too strong/offensive but it's not as if Frank hasn't had the same platform and done the same kind of thing himself.

In fact, in an interview that wasn't really anything to do with _Barry_ Hearn, Warren made allegations that Hearn had "done his best to kill boxing". Of course Barry's gonna respond to that.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> those videos are fuckin' hilarious.
> 
> anyway, I don't think Kugan is wrong to stir the pot. He's doing his job and he knows people love a bit of drama. Either party can easily say "no comment" if they want to, but if they choose to respond....


Exactly

Lets face it promoters slagging eachother off is interesting, look how many pages this is, thats views to ifilm which I think is money to ifilms, why the fuck would they deliberately get less views, less fame, less exposure and less money?

People who go around getting interviews being accused of shit stirring is mental....of course they are, thats their job, complaining that theyre doing it well is equivalent to complaining a boxer was hitting his opponent too hard.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> People who go around getting interviews being accused of shit stirring is mental....of course they are, thats their job, *complaining that theyre doing it well is equivalent to complaining a boxer was hitting his opponent too hard*.


:lol: :yep


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*James Bearman @Jimmy_Bearman*
*@bigdaddybunce @LiloNewt does that mean@iFILMLONDON were banned then?

**Steve Bunce @bigdaddybunce*
*@Jimmy_Bearman @LiloNewt @iFILMLONDONI have no idea, I don't consider their stuff coverage, sorry.*

*Kugan Cassius iFILM**@KuganCassius*

*"@bigdaddybunce: @Jimmy_Bearman @LiloNewt @iFILMLONDON I have no idea, I don't consider their stuff coverage, sorry." Oh dear Steven.*

​
​
Its like bloody 12 year olds..
​


----------



## ad2560 (Jun 6, 2013)

Still see Craney is a deluded freak talking about himself in 3rd person the idiot


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

ad2560 said:


> Still see Craney is a deluded freak talking about himself in 3rd person the idiot


Craney is 100x the poster you will ever be.

Its a shame he isn't here yet. This forum needs more people like him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

They touch on it early on in this video. Frank Warren did threaten iFilm London, not Matchroom, with legal action if they didnt' take the video down.






True colors shown!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I think thats pathetic from Warren anyway.

Still I think IFilm shoulda been at Price Thompson, its a Maloney show. Disappointing for all concerned!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Its a low move from Frank to threaten iFilm, when it was Barry Hearn and Matchroom they had the problem with. HOWEVER, HOWEVER, hear me out! Whether you like Frank (is there anybody?) or you dont like Frank, I think anybody would be annoyed if you gave your time to speak to someone for their benefit, in this case footage and content for iFilm (how they make money) for them to go and run of to the "enemy" and say "he said this, he said that, he called you this and that, what have you got to say about that and this?" 

This is school playground shit.

Don't get me wrong, I understand its iFilm's "job" to do this sort of thing, but it doesn't change the fact that it would be annoying for Frank or anybody for that matter, even if the shoe was on the other foot, and it was Matchroom, they'd feel exactly the same. It does look like shit stirring, it does look like they are abusing their position within British Boxing and being bias. IMO anyway.

Whats wrong however, is that Frank obviously had a problem with something(s) Barry said, therefore, the "threats" should of been made directly to Matchroom. But they ddint. Because he knows he can't win anything on this, and that iFilm were an "easy get".....This proves to me what Frank feels about iFilm once and for all, that they are Matchroom worms, I feel Frank has felt this for a while, if he really believed that though, as a conscious individual of principles and morals, he would of stopped them from filming him, his fighters and his events, the moment he smelt something iffy long ago.

As I said the other day, without iFilm, Matchroom WOULD NOT be where they are now, at least not as quickly as they got where they are now and that if he takes down iFilm, he takes down a lot of what Matchroom is about. Thats how he sees it. iFilm have been PIVOTAL in the rapid growth for a new promoter. This is an absolute FACT, a FACT which Eddie just confirmed in that video HIMSELF. A video in which Kugan seems calmer and more "humbled"....I feel this also speaks volumes.

This situation also shows how dumb Frank Warren is, because iFilm also do a grand job for his promotion and fighters also. If he targets them, he actually beats up himself in the process, unless of course he creates his own business, doing the same thing. Which knowing Frank, he would charge for online on his own website.

To conclude: Everybody is at fault and everybody has done at least some wrongs, some more than others. Get over it. Move on.

Frank will either create his own, or iFilm will be back with Frank before you know it.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Warren seems very bitter about the current situation.:lol:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Its a low move from Frank to threaten iFilm, when it was Barry Hearn and Matchroom they had the problem with. HOWEVER, HOWEVER, hear me out! Whether you like Frank (is there anybody?) or you dont like Frank, I think anybody would be annoyed if you gave your time to speak to someone for their benefit, in this case footage and content for iFilm (how they make money) for them to go and run of to the "enemy" and say "he said this, he said that, he called you this and that, what have you got to say about that and this?"
> 
> This is school playground shit.
> 
> ...


iFilm refer to interviews with the other promoter when talking to both of them, there's no bias there. Difference is that the Hearns respond with facts and Warren responds by being a bitch.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> iFilm refer to interviews with the other promoter when talking to both of them, there's no bias there. Difference is that the Hearns respond with facts and Warren responds by being a bitch.


Hearn doesnt even have emails, warren does. Emails> Facts :deal


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Hearn doesnt even have emails, warren does. Emails> Facts :deal


I thumbed up your comment. I'm rooting for you over the other cunt trying to steal all your glory


----------

